# Teaching anal sex to 5th graders?



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 16, 2014)

Chicago Parents Outraged Over Fifth Grade Sex Ed Class Teaching Age Appropriate Joys of Female Condoms Anal Sex Lube Scared Monkeys

"Parents got quite the eye-opening education this past Wednesday at the Andrew Jackson Language Academy, one of the city’s elite magnet schools. The school hosted a meeting on Chicago Public Schools’ newest sex ed curriculum to give parents a sneak peak at the upcoming sex-education curriculum that 10 and 11 year old Johnny and Suzie would be learning. To the parents shock, the binder they were provided of so-called age appropriate information included the benefits of female condoms for extending sex, increasing pleasure and encouraged using lubrication. *Then there was the use of female condoms for anal sex.* YIKES!!! My how the times have changed and not for the better. When one parent, Amy Miller, got a close look at what her daughter might learn she said,

    “To tell my 5th-grader, who’s still into ‘Little House on the Prairie,’ that it’s OK to have safe anal sex — I’m sorry. That’s just not appropriate.”"

rest at link


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 16, 2014)

Ironic when 5th graders get more of an earful than people here do from my threads. 

Maybe we should check out are you smarter than a 5th grader now?  lol


----------



## Vastator (Nov 16, 2014)

Ahhh... the glories of public education.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 16, 2014)

In a statement Friday afternoon, CPS officials said that the objectional material presented at Jackson *was a mistake.*


“It is not and never was part of the student sexual education curriculum,” CPS spokesman Bill McCaffrey wrote. “It was mistakenly downloaded and included in the parent presentation, and we agree with parents it is not appropriate for elementary school students.”


*REALLY?* That is not what CPS spokesman Bill McCaffrey is saying below. He is saying, it is part of the curricilum and it is up to the parents to opt out. Sorry, you should have to opt in, not out.


Dr. Stephanie Whyte, chief officer of student health and wellness at CPS, plans to schedule a meeting with Jackson’s staff to review the curriculum by grade. A community meeting will also be planned, McCaffrey said.


*Under the new sex ed guidelines, 5th grade students are typically taught about contraception, McCaffrey confirmed. The discussion includes use of female condoms, he said.*

http://scaredmonkeys.com/2014/11/15...opriate-joys-of-female-condoms-anal-sex-lube/

There are several questions raised here but the most obvious is - why would a "contraception" class include anything about anal sex?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> In a statement Friday afternoon, CPS officials said that the objectional material presented at Jackson *was a mistake.*
> 
> 
> “It is not and never was part of the student sexual education curriculum,” CPS spokesman Bill McCaffrey wrote. “It was mistakenly downloaded and included in the parent presentation, and we agree with parents it is not appropriate for elementary school students.”
> ...



Nature's birth control anal sex. Kinda fuzzy on what a female condom is though. Presumedly something that goes in her instead of onto a guy.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't understand how sex ed of this explicitness makes sense to children so far below the age of consent. If they're conceeding 10 year-olds are having sex then shouldn't they extend the romeo n juliet age exemptions to match? And if not, how are they justifying the education to those who can't have sex? Be like giving driving lessons to 10 year-olds. Can't drive until 16 but just in case.  And if a 10 year-old then has sex with another 10 year-old, is the fact they received this sort of explicit sex ed at school legally responsible for perpetuating the notion it's okay? The kid's gonna get arrested if anyone finds out and be charged with a sex crime. The partner be enrolled in some kind of rape victim counselling. Screwing both up for something they learned about in school. How does that make any sense?


----------



## NLT (Nov 16, 2014)

Creepy is as creepy does, delta4 strikes again


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 16, 2014)

Ya if we just ignore stuff like this nothing bad'll happen. Other than you know, kids being taught anal sex.


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 16, 2014)

If you want to know about anal sex just look at what the world is doing to Obabble.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

deltex1 said:


> If you want to know about anal sex just look at what the world is doing to Obabble.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think too many 5th graders are having anal sex.  Lol.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 16, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Ya if we just ignore stuff like this nothing bad'll happen. Other than you know, kids being taught anal sex.




According to the RWs, its not creepy that this is on the school's agenda but its creepy to talk about it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Ya if we just ignore stuff like this nothing bad'll happen. Other than you know, kids being taught anal sex.
> ...



I figured a bit differently. Being against teaching little kids anal sex was creepy. By logical extension then, they're all for it. I'm sure I'm not the only one eager to hear their well thought out reasoning. At least 4 agreed with NLT that I'm creepy being against it. So those 5 should make for interesting reading on how it's such a hot idea.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 16, 2014)

What's really creepy is RWs and their screwy agenda to make kids sick and fat. Don't expect them to take a stand against teaching 5th graders about anal sex.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Chicago Parents Outraged Over Fifth Grade Sex Ed Class Teaching Age Appropriate Joys of Female Condoms Anal Sex Lube Scared Monkeys
> 
> "Parents got quite the eye-opening education this past Wednesday at the Andrew Jackson Language Academy, one of the city’s elite magnet schools. The school hosted a meeting on Chicago Public Schools’ newest sex ed curriculum to give parents a sneak peak at the upcoming sex-education curriculum that 10 and 11 year old Johnny and Suzie would be learning. To the parents shock, the binder they were provided of so-called age appropriate information included the benefits of female condoms for extending sex, increasing pleasure and encouraged using lubrication. *Then there was the use of female condoms for anal sex.* YIKES!!! My how the times have changed and not for the better. When one parent, Amy Miller, got a close look at what her daughter might learn she said,
> 
> ...


WTF????? They should concentrate on how the reproductive system works,prevention of pregnancy and AIDS,and not having children *before* you finish college.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 16, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Chicago Parents Outraged Over Fifth Grade Sex Ed Class Teaching Age Appropriate Joys of Female Condoms Anal Sex Lube Scared Monkeys
> ...



Agreed. There's ways to teach them sex ed without the sex stuff. Anatomy and biology like, STIs, basics of contraception, like it exists and when you're older you can get it. 

What I see happening a lot is we're doing what other countries and cultures do. That'd be fine if our culture was that old and mature, but we're not. It's apples and eggplants the differences and what works in Scandinavia wont work here.

We're at least a generation away from parity with European countries in sexuality.

Everytime something like this hits the news it sets back sexual evolution because it shocks the hell out of everyone. In its wake everyone's more prudish, not more enlightened.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 16, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



I don't see why we have to go beyond that even if the kids are more mature, whatever happened to allowing kids to be kids?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 16, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



Kids being kids is more an urban legend. How things were portrayed on tv isn't how things used to be off of tv. Kids have sex to be sure. But even then, it's something I'd rather see taught at home, not in school. School curiculums have to be universal, what an individual kid may be ready for or not ready for is something better left to parents. Of course since many parents aren't ready for it either therein lies the challenge of tailoring programs for all but within some conservative tangent. 

The paradigm in the US is sex starts becomming real around age 16. Sweet sixteen and all that. Anything explicit before that doesn't feel warranted to me. Are there outliers on the bell curve? Sure. Should we teach everyone though for outliers? No.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



If your 5th grader is having sex, then you have BIG problems, sorry to say.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

If it is discovered that a 5th grader is having sex, then that home should be investigated for abuse/neglect.  Not teaching them how to have proper anal sex.  Good grief!  Under no circumstances should 10 and 11 year old children be having sex.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 16, 2014)

Holy freaking toledo! When I was ten I was still dreaming of my first kiss with Prince Charming.

Getting drilled up the ass never crossed my mind while I was watching the Mouseketeers. 

What are they teaching babies?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 16, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Chicago Parents Outraged Over Fifth Grade Sex Ed Class Teaching Age Appropriate Joys of Female Condoms Anal Sex Lube Scared Monkeys
> 
> "Parents got quite the eye-opening education this past Wednesday at the Andrew Jackson Language Academy, one of the city’s elite magnet schools. The school hosted a meeting on Chicago Public Schools’ newest sex ed curriculum to give parents a sneak peak at the upcoming sex-education curriculum that 10 and 11 year old Johnny and Suzie would be learning. To the parents shock, the binder they were provided of so-called age appropriate information included the benefits of female condoms for extending sex, increasing pleasure and encouraged using lubrication. *Then there was the use of female condoms for anal sex.* YIKES!!! My how the times have changed and not for the better. When one parent, Amy Miller, got a close look at what her daughter might learn she said,
> 
> ...


It's the best way to be sexually active and avoid unwanted pregnancy


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 16, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Chicago Parents Outraged Over Fifth Grade Sex Ed Class Teaching Age Appropriate Joys of Female Condoms Anal Sex Lube Scared Monkeys
> ...



They are teaching this to babies. 10 and 11 years of age. 

Who should still be dreaming that they could be Peter Pan or Cinderella when they grow up. For me Joan of Arc. 

Not getting Tommy's or Bobby's dick up my ass for crying out loud.

These years are precious. The innocence never to come again in life. Geeze louise. We should as a collective try to preserve those days for all our children.

Yes I used to be a lib.  We fail our children if we force adulthood on them.

It comes too soon as it is these days.


----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't the parents of those  children complain to the teachers?

Do they have parents those children? or guardians or something?

I am speechless.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 16, 2014)

For liberal kids it might be OK.

After after all, they see their parents drop and lube for their president's agenda every day, sometimes 2-3 times a day.....


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 16, 2014)

Originally sex ed was supposed to be the "parent in the classroom" discussing fairly taboo topics that most parents left to the birds and the bees.

And of course there would be no slippery slope. 



Leave it to the moronic left to bastardize a good concept that now embraces teaching anal sex to 10 year olds.

For the life of me and I considered myself a straight up parent when I had to tackle my childrens' sexual development I never thought once to myself to say......

"Tanya can you put down that Nancy Drew book. Mum has to tell you about fist fucking and getting it up the ass"


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

skye said:


> Don't the parents of those  children complain to the teachers?
> 
> Do they have parents those children? or guardians or something?
> 
> I am speechless.



Hopefully they have, or they do in the future.  I guess the school said it was a mistake and it is not teaching this, but why was "mistakenly" put on the curriculum then?  I have to wonder how that could happen.  It seems like the school WAS going to have it in the curriculum but when people actually did complain, they were like "oh no, we have no plans on teaching that stuff."


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> For liberal kids it might be OK.
> 
> After after all, they see their parents drop and lube for their president's agenda every day, sometimes 2-3 times a day.....



OMG!


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 16, 2014)

As long as they teach about stds its ok.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 16, 2014)

As usual another piece  of alarmist bullshit hits the never ending postings of the sex threads
“To tell my 5th-grader, who’s still into ‘


Delta4Embassy said:


> Chicago Parents Outraged Over Fifth Grade Sex Ed Class Teaching Age Appropriate Joys of Female Condoms Anal Sex Lube Scared Monkeys
> 
> "Parents got quite the eye-opening education this past Wednesday at the Andrew Jackson Language Academy, one of the city’s elite magnet schools. The school hosted a meeting on Chicago Public Schools’ newest sex ed curriculum to give parents a sneak peak at the upcoming sex-education curriculum that 10 and 11 year old Johnny and Suzie would be learning. To the parents shock, the binder they were provided of so-called age appropriate information included the benefits of female condoms for extending sex, increasing pleasure and encouraged using lubrication. *Then there was the use of female condoms for anal sex.* YIKES!!! My how the times have changed and not for the better. When one parent, Amy Miller, got a close look at what her daughter might learn she said,
> 
> ...





"CPS officials are apologizing, saying the material on female condoms “was mistakenly downloaded and included in the parent presentation, and we agree with parents it is not appropriate for Elementary school students.”

Only teachers were supposed to see the material."

Reference To Female Condoms Appears In Grade School Curriculum CBS Chicago


As usual another piece  of alarmist bullshit hits the never ending postings of the sex threads. The children are not being taught about this, the patents were not were not supposed to see this it was a mistake.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex. said:


> As usual another piece  of alarmist bullshit hits the never ending postings of the sex threads
> “To tell my 5th-grader, who’s still into ‘
> 
> 
> ...



Well there's a fucking whoopsie wouldn't you say?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex. said:


> As usual another piece  of alarmist bullshit hits the never ending postings of the sex threads
> “To tell my 5th-grader, who’s still into ‘
> 
> 
> ...



Why were they showing teachers this material if it is not part of the planned curriculum?  It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 16, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > As usual another piece  of alarmist bullshit hits the never ending postings of the sex threads
> ...



oh yes of epic proportions


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex. said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



So Alex, do you think they wanted to teach their teachers how to have safe anal sex?    Lol!


----------



## Alex. (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > As usual another piece  of alarmist bullshit hits the never ending postings of the sex threads
> ...


It makes sense if they are trying to educate the teachers on what they may encounter and how to deal with it. Remember kids say the craziest things.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Yes and hopefully not with the students as their partners.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



I think if a 5th grader were to approach you, speaking about anal sex in such a manner, the police should probably be called because more than likely there is some kind of abuse happening in the home.  

Of course, kids will joke.  That does not mean the teacher needs to delve into the specifics of anal sex either.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Teachers are mandated reporters they needd to report, they also need to know what they are dealing with.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Well, I still don't see how being instructed in proper anal sex techniques are beneficial, unless you planned on doing that of course.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


What is creepy is, YOU. You bust ass (pun not intended) to find this stuff.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Originally sex ed was supposed to be the "parent in the classroom" discussing fairly taboo topics that most parents left to the birds and the bees.
> 
> And of course there would be no slippery slope.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. I know its a horrid subject but your responses are making me chuckle.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 16, 2014)

At least they will have it instilled in them that they must practice safe sex. Big deal.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, I don't think too many 5th graders are having anal sex.  Lol.


I didn't think 5th graders had any sex until one of my students asked my why her "cat" was stinking.

She had chlamydia and was pregnant.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I don't think too many 5th graders are having anal sex.  Lol.
> ...



Like I said earlier in the thread, her home situation should be investigated by Child Protective Services.  That is just . . . disgusting.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> If it is discovered that a 5th grader is having sex, then that home should be investigated for abuse/neglect.  Not teaching them how to have proper anal sex.  Good grief!  Under no circumstances should 10 and 11 year old children be having sex.



Abuse and neglect?  Why?  What if a 10-11 year old human is having sexual relations with another 10-11 year old human?  From my perspective that's fine.  Let them enjoy their youth in that way if it is their Will.  If they so dare to explore those activities away from adults and amongst themselves.

​


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex. said:


> As usual another piece  of alarmist bullshit hits the never ending postings of the sex threads
> “To tell my 5th-grader, who’s still into ‘
> 
> 
> ...


In other words, somebody let the leftist cat out of the bag.

Kinda like the Gruber tapes; nobody but elitists were supposed to hear the speech about how dumb dem voters are.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If it is discovered that a 5th grader is having sex, then that home should be investigated for abuse/neglect.  Not teaching them how to have proper anal sex.  Good grief!  Under no circumstances should 10 and 11 year old children be having sex.
> ...



We are talking about little kids here.  Sex comes with responsibility.  Many ADULTS who know about the risks and are well aware of the consequences cannot practice responsible sex, what on earth makes you believe children would?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If it is discovered that a 5th grader is having sex, then that home should be investigated for abuse/neglect.  Not teaching them how to have proper anal sex.  Good grief!  Under no circumstances should 10 and 11 year old children be having sex.
> ...



And YES, abuse and neglect.  Duh!  Hope you're never responsible for any child's well being.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Just one of many sad situations I encountered while teaching.


----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2014)

And  to think that when I was in 5th grade I only played with dolls.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I am not supporting that at all. I am just saying the OP is bullshit and the kids were not being taught this.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



I hear you, but I'm just wondering why the teachers and staff were making notes about this subject if they had no intention on it being on the curriculum.  It's strange IMO.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


You're still sorta new here. Delta4 LOVES talking about sex, butt sex and children. He even will share the noises butt sex makes. Just ask him if you wanna know. Let us all be aware if you plan to though so we can get the bleach for our eyes.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

skye said:


> And  to think that when I was in 5th grade I only played with dolls.



IMO, that is what 10 and 11 year old little girls should be doing.  Not learning about the "pleasures" of anal.  Lol.  That is ridiculous.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 16, 2014)

skye said:


> And  to think that when I was in 5th grade I only played with dolls.


The first day I taught elementary, after years in High Schools, I ran into one of my little girls in Wal-Mart and she was looking at dolls.

Made me realize I was dealing with little ones, as I was sort of surprised.

Sad thing, that little 6th grader had her first child in the 8th grade.

Her baby daddy was 22, and a few months later, go shot and paralyzed from the waist down.

I always thought of it as Instant Karma.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh no.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I do not know I was never instructed on how to anal sex in my line of work.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

Well...delta likes to talk about it. Often. There is even a thread of his threads. Look it up. Enlightenment. But get your eye bleach first.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Me neither, though I do get to hear some rather interesting stories at times.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Why?  Because I do not possess the same indoctrinated Mundane mindset as you?

You are entitled to your lame opinions, but you seem to frequently _attempt_ to make others feel "wrong" for not sharing them.

You will not infect my mind with your dull, Mundane Weltanschauung.  Your children, perhaps.  But not I.
​


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 16, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


I hate to venture a guess as to what you might be infected with.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Oh go to hell, weirdo.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 16, 2014)

Goddess and i were made for each other. She wont admit it but she wants to see my 7.5 incher. Shes a sexual curious one. Shes the ideal women for a purely sexual relationship.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 16, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Ironic when 5th graders get more of an earful than people here do from my threads.
> 
> Maybe we should check out are you smarter than a 5th grader now?  lol


Most sensation stories like this are not quite what they seem.

*“The objectionable material presented at Andrew Jackson Language Academy this week is not and never was part of the student sexual education curriculum. It was mistakenly downloaded and included in the parent presentation, and we agree with parents it is not appropriate for elementary school students,” CPS spokesman Bill McCaffrey said in a statement.*

Source: Parents Shocked by Material in Presentation on School s New Sex Health Curriculum NBC Chicago 
Follow us: @nbcchicago on Twitter | nbcchicago on Facebook


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Nov 16, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Goddess and i were made for each other. She wont admit it but she wants to see my 7.5 incher. Shes a sexual curious one. *Shes the ideal women for a purely sexual relationship*.



I do live a rather sexual lifestyle... but 7.5 just isn't impressive.  Maybe if you let me set you up to explore your bisexual side with a group of tall, built, black men, I could enjoy watching you get sodomized by some BBC. That might make you appear more interesting.
​


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Ironic when 5th graders get more of an earful than people here do from my threads.
> ...



It was "mistakenly" downloaded from where and by whom?  How could such a "mistake" have been made?  I'm quite skeptical about this "mistake."


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Goddess and i were made for each other. She wont admit it but she wants to see my 7.5 incher. Shes a sexual curious one. Shes the ideal women for a purely sexual relationship.





Goddess_Ashtara said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess and i were made for each other. She wont admit it but she wants to see my 7.5 incher. Shes a sexual curious one. *Shes the ideal women for a purely sexual relationship*.
> ...



Go private message one another.  Some of us don't care about, nor do we want to hear about your weirdo butt hole fetishes.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



So speaking of sodomy...

ChrisL, are you into it?  Do you like having a nice thick cock pound that ass until you can't move your legs?

Personally I think it feels better in a threesome when you are getting penetrated in the front too.

But one on one sodomy is awesome too.

I totally understand why teens are exploring the wonders of deep anal exploration.
​


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Sorry, your fake internet devil worshipper persona is nothing but silly and childish to me.    These are not teens we are talking about.  And my sexual proclivities are none of your damn business.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Goddess and i were made for each other. She wont admit it but she wants to see my 7.5 incher. Shes a sexual curious one. Shes the ideal women for a purely sexual relationship.


eww. You can have her and all the critters infesting her. Guess I will need to re evaluate my initial thoughts about you.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...








I am not a Devil worshipper, nor have I ever claimed to be.  

I worship only YHWH
​


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



I thought you were the antichrist or some such bullshit?  Anyways, I don't really care, and whatever you are, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The Antichrist?

What a beautiful thing to say about me.
​


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



That's what YOU said about you.  I don't believe in an antichrist, of course.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 17, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


Because they cant get pregnant?


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 17, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess and i were made for each other. She wont admit it but she wants to see my 7.5 incher. Shes a sexual curious one. *Shes the ideal women for a purely sexual relationship*.
> ...


I know that about you. You see dick and have to play with it. Thats how i know we are a perfect match.  Look lets compromise. Ill team up with a black guy and we'll both satisfy you. How does that sound?


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 17, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


You sound perfect for my bondage fantasy. You can tie me up and do whatever you want goddess. Ill even pay you even though i suspect i wont need to.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 17, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


My name is michael. Im christs right hand archangel.  Ive been sent to earth to experience human nature.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess and i were made for each other. She wont admit it but she wants to see my 7.5 incher. Shes a sexual curious one. Shes the ideal women for a purely sexual relationship.
> ...


Are you a virgin? I think you are. Sex is a beautiful thing embrace it. Make sure you use a condom.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)

omg. He is a nutbar. Jeez.

On iggie he goes.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> omg. He is a nutbar. Jeez.
> 
> On iggie he goes.


the only reason why you are up so late is because you are watching playboy tv. $15.95 is a great deal. Cant blame you for taking advantage.  I did.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 17, 2014)

Gracie im a normal guy with a natural condition called labido. Safe sex is worth teaching nd promoting. Heck sex has proven to increase life span. Give a healthy heart. Im no defferent than all young men with raging homones. Im just content with it and vocal about it. Have to be 18+ and check for id and before you do it make sure you have a job and can prepare incase she gets pregnant. Men grow some balls and be men


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 17, 2014)

Skimming the exchanges I can't help but think to myself, "Don't look so bad now do I?"


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2014)

Only in your mind freak.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 17, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


I don't know if that information is available however, I doubt the principal or school administration, or the person responsible for the presentation was involved.  Crap like this gets you a permanently position on the shit list.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm still shocked that USMB traded Oddball, CAGirl, TM, BDBoop and a dozen others for "Anal Sex with 5th graders"


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 17, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm still shocked that USMB traded Oddball, CAGirl, TM, BDBoop and a dozen others for "Anal Sex with 5th graders"



I'm not.

Not one little bit.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 17, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still shocked that USMB traded Oddball, CAGirl, TM, BDBoop and a dozen others for "Anal Sex with 5th graders"
> ...



The Board has been trending way down the last year or so.

Anal Sex with 5th Graders.

Wow

Just Fucking Wow


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2014)

Some of those mentioned pinks ARE anal, so there ya go.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 17, 2014)

It was just a mistake. Someone was probably looking for 'how to teach children how to install a condom on a cucumber without using their hands'.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2014)

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Yes, well, it's very strange.  Someone put the information in there, someone who works there more than likely.  If I was a parent of a child there, I would demand answers.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 17, 2014)

As many of those fifth graders will one day become Democrat Party members it is essential that they learn how to take it up the poop-chute.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 17, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm still shocked that USMB traded Oddball, CAGirl, TM, BDBoop and a dozen others for "Anal Sex with 5th graders"


It seems the threads are d


ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Since this was never part of the curriculum and judging from the administration;s  response they certainly never planned on making it so, I think it's much ado about nothing.

Someone accused the Female Condom Coalition, however whoever actually did it certainly made providing sex education to students more difficult.  Maybe that was the plan..


----------



## Alex. (Nov 17, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I was taught how to use a blow torch when I was in school I am glad they did not have the butt sex lessons as part of the curriculum.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2014)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



  I would hate to be the teacher.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2014)

Flopper said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still shocked that USMB traded Oddball, CAGirl, TM, BDBoop and a dozen others for "Anal Sex with 5th graders"
> ...



How embarrassing for the school.  Lol!


----------



## Alex. (Nov 17, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


He was a short man with a fiery temper.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2014)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



As long as he wasn't a flamer, your butt was safe!


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 18, 2014)

I was taught to use ready wrap for a condom in case there was an emergency.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 18, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> I don't understand how sex ed of this explicitness makes sense to children so far below the age of consent. If they're conceeding 10 year-olds are having sex then shouldn't they extend the romeo n juliet age exemptions to match? And if not, how are they justifying the education to those who can't have sex? Be like giving driving lessons to 10 year-olds. Can't drive until 16 but just in case.  And if a 10 year-old then has sex with another 10 year-old, is the fact they received this sort of explicit sex ed at school legally responsible for perpetuating the notion it's okay? The kid's gonna get arrested if anyone finds out and be charged with a sex crime. The partner be enrolled in some kind of rape victim counselling. Screwing both up for something they learned about in school. How does that make any sense?



I think the point is to keep govt out of education
where people, parent and communities can make their own decisions
as locally as possible.

Now if people AGREE on a district wide plan for teaching
* sex education
* creation or evolution
* prayer or religious diversity
* etc.
then okay, sure you can have a standard policy for a whole school system.

if not, maybe there is wisdom in keeping personal issues for
people to teach their kids personally.

If we didn't take that responsibility AWAY from parents, and try to give it to the public schools,
we wouldn't HAVE this problem. Nor similar problems with what to teach or not to teach about religious issues.

Families need to agree FIRST, then build the school curricula
where it reflects consent of that community funding it.

Somehow we screwed up and lost touch by funding it globally,
then going back and arguing over differences that come up
because communities and families have diverse beliefs.

Then why did you create a blanket system trying to make it all the same?

All these cases bring up the suppressed conflicts
which are the reason people opposed govt running schools and public programs,
because the people HAVE diverse beliefs
and you can't force views on one group or another through govt policies.

We need to localize and individualize to protect all interests views and beliefs equally.

Sex education is just one area,
but science also brings up creation, evolution, global warming, etc.

We needed reform a long time ago, but didn't notice it because the conflicts were suppressed.
they are coming out now, but the differences were always there.
that's why you don't try to legislate the same policies through govt across the board for all people.

Duh.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 18, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Chicago Parents Outraged Over Fifth Grade Sex Ed Class Teaching Age Appropriate Joys of Female Condoms Anal Sex Lube Scared Monkeys
> 
> "Parents got quite the eye-opening education this past Wednesday at the Andrew Jackson Language Academy, one of the city’s elite magnet schools. The school hosted a meeting on Chicago Public Schools’ newest sex ed curriculum to give parents a sneak peak at the upcoming sex-education curriculum that 10 and 11 year old Johnny and Suzie would be learning. To the parents shock, the binder they were provided of so-called age appropriate information included the benefits of female condoms for extending sex, increasing pleasure and encouraged using lubrication. *Then there was the use of female condoms for anal sex.* YIKES!!! My how the times have changed and not for the better. When one parent, Amy Miller, got a close look at what her daughter might learn she said,
> 
> ...




I think this story has been debunked.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 18, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Chicago Parents Outraged Over Fifth Grade Sex Ed Class Teaching Age Appropriate Joys of Female Condoms Anal Sex Lube Scared Monkeys
> ...


It was an attempt to talk about  "back door" sex  through  a back door news story. Total poop.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 18, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...




If this story is the same for the video I watched several months ago, she was doing it wrong anyway. LOL!


----------



## Alex. (Nov 18, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




I was taught how to use a blow torch not a butt torch


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



  Good one!  Very clever!


----------



## Flopper (Nov 18, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand how sex ed of this explicitness makes sense to children so far below the age of consent. If they're conceeding 10 year-olds are having sex then shouldn't they extend the romeo n juliet age exemptions to match? And if not, how are they justifying the education to those who can't have sex? Be like giving driving lessons to 10 year-olds. Can't drive until 16 but just in case.  And if a 10 year-old then has sex with another 10 year-old, is the fact they received this sort of explicit sex ed at school legally responsible for perpetuating the notion it's okay? The kid's gonna get arrested if anyone finds out and be charged with a sex crime. The partner be enrolled in some kind of rape victim counselling. Screwing both up for something they learned about in school. How does that make any sense?
> ...


We teach sex education in schools because parents don't.  Most parents don't know what to tell their kids about sex, when to tell them or how to tell them.  Over half the teens in the country say there are uncomfortable discussing sex with their parents and no wonder. Most parents avoid the more uncomfortable and technical aspects of sex education and concentrate on all the don'ts..  Schools are successful teaching kids sex because because they approached sex education like other subjects and leave the morality lesson to parents..

Kids are going to make decisions about sexual behavior with or without sex education.  However, they are far more likely to make the right decisions if they are armed with knowledge.  .


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 19, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, I don't think too many 5th graders are having anal sex.  Lol.


According to an American survey in 2006, School girls who take the pledge of abstinence are 4 times more likely to take it up the chutney locker than those who dont. Amen


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I don't think too many 5th graders are having anal sex.  Lol.
> ...



???  I don't understand your point.  Most 5th graders are not sexually active, regardless of any pledge.  A lot of them haven't even reached puberty yet.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 19, 2014)

Flopper said:


> We teach sex education in schools because parents don't.  Most parents don't know what to tell their kids about sex, when to tell them or how to tell them.  Over half the teens in the country say there are uncomfortable discussing sex with their parents and no wonder. Most parents avoid the more uncomfortable and technical aspects of sex education and concentrate on all the don'ts..  Schools are successful teaching kids sex because because they approached sex education like other subjects and leave the morality lesson to parents..
> 
> Kids are going to make decisions about sexual behavior with or without sex education.  However, they are far more likely to make the right decisions if they are armed with knowledge.


I don't know anyone opposed to sex education in general. It's what and how it's taught. If they are teaching kids that anal sex is perfectly normal then they are wrong. If they teach them same genders together are perfectly normal, they are wrong. In other words, it's the moralizing that you pretend to object to that's the problem for many parents. 

What kind of details do you feel 5th graders need? How females can get pregnant, STDs and the life altering event of having a child should be taught. That's about all we got in high school. I didn't need to learn how to take it up the ass or what the selection of adult toys were.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 19, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > We teach sex education in schools because parents don't.  Most parents don't know what to tell their kids about sex, when to tell them or how to tell them.  Over half the teens in the country say there are uncomfortable discussing sex with their parents and no wonder. Most parents avoid the more uncomfortable and technical aspects of sex education and concentrate on all the don'ts..  Schools are successful teaching kids sex because because they approached sex education like other subjects and leave the morality lesson to parents..
> ...


There is no aspect of sex that children should not be taught as long as it's age appropriate and presented properly.  Sex education should begin at an early age.  The old birds and bees talk that parents put off till puberty is the wrong approach.  Sex education should begin early in life and continue through high school.

The following is a model elementary school curriculum developed by the Sexuality Information and Education Council of the United State founded in 1964. Many schools use this curriculum, emphasizing some parts and de-emphasizing others.

*Curriculum Outline
*
This curriculum is focused on four broad areas:


Providing accurate and appropriate information about sexuality;
Giving students opportunities to develop their attitudes, values and beliefs about sexuality;
Helping students develop relationships and interpersonal skills; and
Providing students instruction and practice in developing personal and sexual responsibility.
More detailed guidelines for developing this curriculum can be found at the SIECUS web site: http://www.siecus.org/pubs/guidelines/guidelines.pdf

_Day One: Human Development_


Reproductive Anatomy and Physiology

Names of body parts
Differences between boys and girls – including respect for all genders

Reproduction

General physiology of reproduction – male and female required, intercourse, baby grows in uterus
Puberty and body changes – no pregnancy before puberty
Pregnancy and birth

Body Image

Value of differences – male/female, shapes, sizes, colors, disabilities, etc.
Pride in and appreciation of one’s body

Sexual Identity and Orientation

Gender – boys/girls and men/women
Homosexuality and heterosexuality and appropriate labels (gay men and lesbians)
Respect for all sexual orientations

_Day Two: Relationships_

Families
Different kinds of families
Change over time (roles, structure, new babies, etc.)
Role of families: taking care of each other, developing rules, loving each other

Friendship
Components of friendship
Sharing, hurting and forgiving feelings
Different structures of friendships – gender, age

Love
Importance of showing and sharing love
Different ways to show love (family, friends, etc.)

Dating
Definition of dating
People who date: teenagers, unmarried adults, single parents

Marriage and Lifetime Commitments
Reasons for marriage
Marriage for a lifetime
Divorce; reasons and difficulties of divorce

Raising Children
Reasons for having children
Raising children is for adults – effort, commitment
Adoption

_Day Two continued: Personal Skills_

Values
Definition
We all have different values

Decision-making
Examples of decisions we make, others make
Developing our skills in decision-making
Getting help in making decisions

Communication
Verbal and nonverbal communication
Importance of communication

Assertiveness
Importance of sharing your feelings
Personal rights and telling people what you want
Parents sometimes override your rights

Looking for Help
Who to ask for help: parents first
If parents can’t help: teacher, counselor, minister, friends’ parents

_Day Three: Sexual Behavior_

Sexuality Throughout Life
Bodies feel good
Body curiosity is normal

Masturbation
Definition
Boys and girls masturbate
Private (not secret) activity

Shared Sexual Behavior
Touching, hugging, kissing, sexual behavior
To show love and share pleasure

Human Sexual Response
Normal, healthy for people to enjoy
Boys’ and girls’ bodies are more alike than different

_Day Three continued: Sexual Health_

Contraception & Abortion
Wanted and unwanted pregnancies
The choice to have children is up to the people involved

STDs and HIV
Definition and causes (bacteria or viruses)
Ways of getting STDs
Ways you cannot get STDs

Sexual Abuse
Body rights
Good touch/bad touch
Appropriate & inappropriate nudity
What to do if you feel abused or afraid -- tell a trusted adult
Never the fault of the child
Both boys and girls can be abused

Reproductive and Genital Health
Keeping your genitals healthy -- washing, doctor visits
Healthy & unhealthy behavior during pregnancy -- drugs/smoking, etc.

_Day Four: Society and Culture_

Gender Roles
Boys and girls -- similarities and differences
Parents’ roles
Expectations of boys vs. girls

Sexuality and Religion
Religion sometimes has opinions on sexuality
Differences in religion and values -- some similar, some different

Diversity
Why talking about differences is important
Stereotypes
Discrimination -- all people should be treated fair and equal

Sexuality and the Media
Truth vs. fiction about sexuality on TV/movies/Internet
Age appropriateness
Commercials


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 19, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


They taught that in the fifth grade? I call bullshit.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 19, 2014)

Flopper said, "We teach sex education in schools because parents don't.  Most parents don't know what to tell their kids about sex, when to tell them or how to tell them.  Over half the teens in the country say there are uncomfortable discussing sex with their parents and no wonder. Most parents avoid the more uncomfortable and technical aspects of sex education and concentrate on all the don'ts..  Schools are successful teaching kids sex because because they approached sex education like other subjects and leave the morality lesson to parents..

Kids are going to make decisions about sexual behavior with or without sex education.  However, they are far more likely to make the right decisions if they are armed with knowledge."


I'd think the inability to discuss things with parents like sex comes from the parents. When parents are uncomfortable discussing something with their kids, like sex, the kids pick upo on that and regard the subject matter just like their parents. If parents can't discuss it, kids wont either, at least not with the parents.

Apologies for the weird quote. Trying to interupt the infinite multiquote glitch.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 19, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> I was taught to use ready wrap for a condom in case there was an emergency.



Was taught to just do other things that those requiring a condom if ya didn't have one.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 20, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


No, the curriculum was created by the Sexuality Information and Education Council.  It is used as guideline in most states, however all states tailor the curriculum because of the difference in state laws, district rules.

If you're shocked by this curriculum then you don't understand the real world of a 5th grader. 5% of the kids are sexually activity at age 12 and 10% at age 13.  Oral sex is not uncommon in the 5th and 6th grade.  Kids are far more sexual active than their parents believe which creates a big problem for parents teaching sex to their kids.  Parents simply underestimate their kids.  They just don't believe their 12 year old would have a homosexual liaison or their sweet little girl could be giving head to 7th graders in a storage closet.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 20, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I don't recall saying I was shocked. The challenge was about using it in 1964 5th grade. And yes, I am well aware that liberals have been very successful with moral decay.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 20, 2014)

So will those so upset over kids being taught about anal sex let their pickaninnies watch Our Kenyan President butt-fuck the Constitution tonight?


----------



## Disir (Nov 20, 2014)

About 10 years ago, the kids were started coming out with their own little version of virginity. 

You can still be a virgin if you have only anal sex. 

Incidentally, you also cannot get pregnant if you only have anal sex. 

It's still unprotected sex.  

That's the big deal.  

Oral sex is not sex either.  It's a bunch of convoluted thinking. 

There is a reason that the HPV shots are given at age 11.  That's the age they are seeing the kids show up with infections. 

I don't agree with what I just read about how it's being taught.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> So will those so upset over kids being taught about anal sex let their pickaninnies watch Our Kenyan President butt-fuck the Constitution tonight?



Well first of all, what is a "pickaninnies?"


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Regardless of your hyperbole, most do not at that age.  If they do, it is usually because they don't have a very good home life, and that has nothing to do with "teaching" them, but is usually do to some type of abuse/neglect.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 21, 2014)

ChrisL said, 

"Regardless of your hyperbole, most do not at that age. If they do, it is usually because they don't have a very good home life, and that has nothing to do with "teaching" them, but is usually do to some type of abuse/neglect."

Most don't it's true. But because of precocious puberty (earlier than normal onset of puberty,) some do. As a result sex hormones start producing themselves and the desire for sex manifests itself. So it's not accurate or fair to say every young kid who has sex has something wrong at home or with their mentally. It's just that side of the bell curve. Some start early, most start in the middle, some start later. 

Question is should we tailor school curiculums for one side of the curve? I think not. Can't be that many starting that early.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 21, 2014)

Disir said:


> About 10 years ago, the kids were started coming out with their own little version of virginity.
> 
> You can still be a virgin if you have only anal sex.
> 
> ...


Oral sex is quite common in middle school.  I've got two grand kids in middle school and two in high school.  Guys will often ask girls for oral sex before they even date.


----------



## Disir (Nov 21, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > About 10 years ago, the kids were started coming out with their own little version of virginity.
> ...



Yeah, but it's the thinking that it isn't a sexual act because technically the penis did not enter the vagina thus retaining your virginity that is a bit convoluted.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 21, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said,
> 
> "Regardless of your hyperbole, most do not at that age. If they do, it is usually because they don't have a very good home life, and that has nothing to do with "teaching" them, but is usually do to some type of abuse/neglect."
> 
> ...


Sex education is often taught in 5th grade because it's the age where kids really begin to think about sex.  At that age sexual activity is mostly masturbation, but it's the time when kids really want to know all about sex. There'e going to get their questions answered but it's really important they get the right answers presented correctly because their beliefs about their sexuality and the opposite sex are to going carry through to adolescent and adulthood.

The idea in sex education at this age and all ages is there are no secrets about sex; privacy, yes but not secrets; there are no aspects of sex that can't be discussed.  If sex education is just picked up from other kids, it often becomes a secret, something to be hidden, something that's dirty, and shameful.  Parents of teens often ask why did my daughter keep this a secret from me?  Why didn't she tell me?


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 22, 2014)

Flopper said:


> The idea in sex education at this age and all ages is there are no secrets about sex; privacy, yes but not secrets; there are no aspects of sex that can't be discussed.  If sex education is just picked up from other kids, it often becomes a secret, something to be hidden, something that's dirty, and shameful.  Parents of teens often ask why did my daughter keep this a secret from me?  Why didn't she tell me?


LOL. You are ridiculous! No, children do not need to learn about every fucking filthy thing any human has come up with. What's wrong with you? 

And kids won't keep secrets from their parents any more? Seriously?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 22, 2014)

Was an Australian study I referenced for another thread a while back saying that school-aged kids feign ignorance about sex when asked by adults. They understand "kids" are supposedly innocent about such things so play that impression up when adults bring it up with them. Assuming there's some correlation between Australia and the USA it's perhaps what's going on here as well. 

Still think 5th grade is too early for full-on sex ed of this explicitness though. From parents at home sure, never too early, but in a school setting it feels wrong. Anything kids get taught at school is going to be interpreted as "okay." "If they're teahcing us about sex now, it must be ok to have sex now." Would be their impression. Or so I'd think. 

With smartphones and the internet most will have access to porn at will. Many are "sexting" and exchanging selfies with each other so there's certainly much more sexuality in their zeitgeist than in our day. So there's certainly a case to be made for such early enlightenment, but it still feels wrong. 8th grade maybe be better for the explicit stuff, basic of anatomy, how babies get made, and masturbation earlier.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 22, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > The idea in sex education at this age and all ages is there are no secrets about sex; privacy, yes but not secrets; there are no aspects of sex that can't be discussed.  If sex education is just picked up from other kids, it often becomes a secret, something to be hidden, something that's dirty, and shameful.  Parents of teens often ask why did my daughter keep this a secret from me?  Why didn't she tell me?
> ...


There is nothing fitly or dirty about sex unless you choose to make it so.  
Sex education does not encourage sexual behavior; it gives kids the information they need to make the right choices.  For example oral sex is viewed by kids today as a precursor to sexual intercourse, a safe way to engage in sex with no consequences.  In good sex education classes, the consequences, STD, loss of self esteem and reputation is discussed.  The health dangers of anal sex which are considerable are also discussed.  These topics are a very small but important part of the curriculum.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 22, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Was an Australian study I referenced for another thread a while back saying that school-aged kids feign ignorance about sex when asked by adults. They understand "kids" are supposedly innocent about such things so play that impression up when adults bring it up with them. Assuming there's some correlation between Australia and the USA it's perhaps what's going on here as well.
> 
> Still think 5th grade is too early for full-on sex ed of this explicitness though. From parents at home sure, never too early, but in a school setting it feels wrong. Anything kids get taught at school is going to be interpreted as "okay." "If they're teahcing us about sex now, it must be ok to have sex now." Would be their impression. Or so I'd think.
> 
> With smartphones and the internet most will have access to porn at will. Many are "sexting" and exchanging selfies with each other so there's certainly much more sexuality in their zeitgeist than in our day. So there's certainly a case to be made for such early enlightenment, but it still feels wrong. 8th grade maybe be better for the explicit stuff, basic of anatomy, how babies get made, and masturbation earlier.


Kids in the 5th grade are well aware of oral sex and anal sex.  What they aren't aware of is the dangers.

Sexual abuse by students in elementary schools is a common and growing problem.  The abusers think of it as a harmless game not realizing the ramifications.  For the abused, it's a trauma the kid carries forward throughout their life often causing serious mental and emotional problems.  It's essential that kids be taught that they have "body rights" and no one has right to force them to do anything sexuality that they don't want to do.  Whether the teacher mentions oral and anal sex, is not really important because the kids understand this.  What is important is that they be taught to come forward, and not keep it a secret.  Young children should always be taught that sexual privacy is good but secrecy is not.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 22, 2014)

Flopper said:


> There is nothing fitly or dirty about sex unless you choose to make it so.
> Sex education does not encourage sexual behavior; it gives kids the information they need to make the right choices.  For example oral sex is viewed by kids today as a precursor to sexual intercourse, a safe way to engage in sex with no consequences.  In good sex education classes, the consequences, STD, loss of self esteem and reputation is discussed.  The health dangers of anal sex which are considerable are also discussed.  These topics are a very small but important part of the curriculum.


Well yes, I choose to think that a guy licking another guys' asshole is dirty. I don't need nor solicit your expressed approval. Kids do not need to be taught on all things sexual. 5th graders really do not need the details of anal sex, alternative sex, sex aids, sex positions, etc. I think you are greatly exaggerating the problem. I didn't get all that in high school. Besides, today kids have the internet, they could probably teach the teacher.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 22, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing fitly or dirty about sex unless you choose to make it so.
> ...



Bit off-topic, but if into analingus (rimming et al.) your tushy tends to be quite clean since having your lover lick it is a possibility. Contrast a clean bottom to a clean vagina which will still have that bacterial soup inside (that Elmer's Glue like stuff.) Our anus is so sensitive to touch having someone do so with their tongue or caressing it with a finger feels amazing. Was bouncing around first time someone did it for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > About 10 years ago, the kids were started coming out with their own little version of virginity.
> ...



So . . .  that's what your grandchildren tell you, eh?  I'm quite skeptical to be honest.  I don't think it's as common as you claim it to be among the middle schoolers.  It happens, but it isn't "common"  among the age groups we are referring to, as noted in the link below, and I still don't see the need to teach this age group anything about anal sex.  They only need to discuss the basics.  

American Teens Sexual and Reproductive Health


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 22, 2014)

Teaching kids to love anal sex seems marginally less harmful than indoctrinating them as future Democrat voters.  True they may well harm themselves.  But not an entire nation.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 22, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bit off-topic, but if into analingus (rimming et al.) your tushy tends to be quite clean since having your lover lick it is a possibility. Contrast a clean bottom to a clean vagina which will still have that bacterial soup inside (that Elmer's Glue like stuff.) Our anus is so sensitive to touch having someone do so with their tongue or caressing it with a finger feels amazing. Was bouncing around first time someone did it for me.


Thanks for sharing. But really there's no such thing as a clean bottom, dude. I suspect you know that and don't really care.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 22, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Bit off-topic, but if into analingus (rimming et al.) your tushy tends to be quite clean since having your lover lick it is a possibility. Contrast a clean bottom to a clean vagina which will still have that bacterial soup inside (that Elmer's Glue like stuff.) Our anus is so sensitive to touch having someone do so with their tongue or caressing it with a finger feels amazing. Was bouncing around first time someone did it for me.
> ...



Gay guy's tushy's cleaner than a clean woman's vagina.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 22, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Well yes, I choose to think that a guy licking another guys' asshole is dirty. I don't need nor solicit your expressed approval. Kids do not need to be taught on all things sexual. 5th graders really do not need the details of anal sex, alternative sex, sex aids, sex positions, etc. I think you are greatly exaggerating the problem. I didn't get all that in high school. Besides, today kids have the internet, they could probably teach the teacher.



I find it interesting that cats and dogs perform that service for themselves.

And then, over on the cat lover's thread, you'll encounter a number of really dotty users who rave about their pet licking their faces.  No, not the cat's faces.....the supposed human faces.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Well yes, I choose to think that a guy licking another guys' asshole is dirty. I don't need nor solicit your expressed approval. Kids do not need to be taught on all things sexual. 5th graders really do not need the details of anal sex, alternative sex, sex aids, sex positions, etc. I think you are greatly exaggerating the problem. I didn't get all that in high school. Besides, today kids have the internet, they could probably teach the teacher.
> ...



I never let pets lick my face.  That is disgusting.  What about when people let them lick their mouths and then try to say their mouths are cleaner than ours right after the animal just licked it's arse?    I'm always thinking, yeah okay, let the dog lick YOUR mouth but he isn't coming anywhere near my mouth!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



I don't think so.  Rectums carry E. coli and other bacteria.  Don't know who told you that they don't.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



When dirty sure. Why ya clean first. Also, the anus is what's being licked, not the rectum. Physically impossible to get your tongue that far inside. ...Well not impossible if into fisting maybe. But normally it's impossible. 

People have so much built-in shame about their anus it'd be funny if not so sad.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> When dirty sure. Why ya clean first.



Ah, no, there is always bacteria that cannot be "washed off."  It helps with the process of digestion to break down foods.  There is actually no part of your body that is not covered in some kind of bacteria, most of which cannot be killed by simple cleaning.  Most of the time, these bacteria do not make us sick though, but yes, poop bacteria can make you sick.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 22, 2014)

Think it must be linked to diapers moreso than potty training. If we develop keeping expelled waste against our bodies that would seem to lend itself well to feelings of those parts being dirty, since they very literally are. I've often wondered what people did prior to inventing diapers. Presumedly you wouldn't want infants peeing and pooping all over the home so what'd they do before the first diapers?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Think it must be linked to diapers moreso than potty training. If we develop keeping expelled waste against our bodies that would seem to lend itself well to feelings of those parts being dirty, since they very literally are. I've often wondered what people did prior to inventing diapers. Presumedly you wouldn't want infants peeing and pooping all over the home so what'd they do before the first diapers?



Toilet trained them ASAP?  And they probably did have some primitive form of a diaper because babies just can't control themselves yet.


----------



## Howey (Nov 22, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Chicago Parents Outraged Over Fifth Grade Sex Ed Class Teaching Age Appropriate Joys of Female Condoms Anal Sex Lube Scared Monkeys
> 
> "Parents got quite the eye-opening education this past Wednesday at the Andrew Jackson Language Academy, one of the city’s elite magnet schools. The school hosted a meeting on Chicago Public Schools’ newest sex ed curriculum to give parents a sneak peak at the upcoming sex-education curriculum that 10 and 11 year old Johnny and Suzie would be learning. To the parents shock, the binder they were provided of so-called age appropriate information included the benefits of female condoms for extending sex, increasing pleasure and encouraged using lubrication. *Then there was the use of female condoms for anal sex.* YIKES!!! My how the times have changed and not for the better. When one parent, Amy Miller, got a close look at what her daughter might learn she said,
> 
> ...




Why don't you teabaggers ever check Snopes and other fact checking sites before you start spreading this crap?

snopes.com Chicago Schools Are Teaching Safe Anal Sex to Fifth Graders


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 22, 2014)

Howey said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Chicago Parents Outraged Over Fifth Grade Sex Ed Class Teaching Age Appropriate Joys of Female Condoms Anal Sex Lube Scared Monkeys
> ...



Why don't YOU read more than one article from someone you don't know before deciding they're a teabagger. Think my "Tea Party is the American Taliban" posts make clear where I stand on them.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

Howey said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Chicago Parents Outraged Over Fifth Grade Sex Ed Class Teaching Age Appropriate Joys of Female Condoms Anal Sex Lube Scared Monkeys
> ...



Why would this subject even be in the curriculum for review?  This makes no sense at all.


----------



## Howey (Nov 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...




I know this may be a shock to you, but children don't wait until they're graduated from high school to have sex. Case in point: Bristol Palin.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Oral and anal sex are not typically a topic in a two day sex education class.  Where it usually comes up is in discussing how sexual transmitted diseases spread and their prevention.  If you don't include oral and anal sex, it's tantamount to telling kids it's safe.

To do a good job of teaching a sex education class you have to involve students and be willing to address their concerns which means addressing sexual taboos.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I don't see any need to delve into specifics of anal sex with 10-year-old children, like was described in the OP.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


If you do a bit research, you'll see it's not including in the curriculum and it's not being taught in class.  The administration said they don't know how it got in the presentation material.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Of course they did!  They are going to try to protect their own butts (pun intended ).


----------



## Flopper (Nov 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I can't image any 5th grade teacher delving into the specifics of anal sex.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Well, some of the things that the parents read were apparently quite specific, and I still have to wonder, if they had no intention of teaching this stuff, how on earth did it get on the paperwork?


----------



## Flopper (Nov 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


  You really think the school district plans to teach anal sex to 5th graders. That's ridiculous.
.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



How would the material have gotten there?


----------



## Flopper (Nov 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


And that's what parents should be concerned about.  In a school district you should never fail to review material being given to parents.  It sounds to me like the school administration has some management problems.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 22, 2014)

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I would suggest that you are strongly out of touch with our education system ... I recommend you visit your local school. This isn't new ...


----------



## Flopper (Nov 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


One publications said an organization called the Female Condom Coalition was responsible.  It had to be someone who had access to the presentation material.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



That is what I would be interested in knowing if I was a parent of a student.  Ultimately, the school is responsible.  Did they not have anyone check?  Failure somewhere here on the school's part.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 22, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Spare_change said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I do weekly.  I volunteer in my grandson's elementary school, my daughter teaches 3rd grade, and I taught in high school.  I'm probably out of touch with a lot stuff, but not our local schools.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 22, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Then, you're not seeing what's going on. I would suggest you've either become anesthetized by familiarity, or you aren't asking the right questions. 

Try an experiment - ask your teacher daughter why the level of education differs so significantly by ethnicity in her school, and what they are doing about it. Then, ask her why the results of testing at the 10th grade level shows that all their 'actions' are a failure, that the problem is exponentially worse the longer they stay in school. Ask her how much money is spent per student for special education versus general education. 

Ask yourself how much money is spent on educating the gifted student (typically white and much smaller classes) compared to the amount of money dedicated to helping minorities to catch up. 

You have a grandson - ask yourself a simple question. How much of his academic and, particularly, social education should be the responsibility of his parents, but is abdicated to the schools?


----------



## Flopper (Nov 23, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


The subject of the thread is sex education specifically at the 5th grade level in a Chicago school, not special education, nor the difference in education by ethnisity, nor  the parents role in social education


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 23, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Disingenuous - the discussion is about the actions of the educational institutions that you don't know about.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2014)

I wonder if they introduced the material on purpose to gauge the parents' reactions?


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I wonder if they introduced the material on purpose to gauge the parents' reactions?



Very astute. If they can slide it by (pardon the allusion) the parents, they can implement it, and claim it had parental review.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 24, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


I thought the topic was "Teaching anal sex to 5th graders?"


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 24, 2014)

Lol!  This thread is my kind of thread. People being their weird selves.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 24, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



See? That's the problem --- it isn't about teaching anal sex to 5th graders. It's about the abuses and incompetencies of the American education system, when coupled with the elitist attitude of educators, that has created two generations of under-educated, under-performing, self centered students.  It is about our failure to prepare them for real life.

This is just another example.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




No the OP was floating a fallacious turd in order to introduce his favorite subject "sex with children".


----------



## Flopper (Nov 24, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


You may see that as the problem but the incompetence of the American education system is far too broad a topic to discuss in a single thread.  IMHO, such discussions are pointless.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 24, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Yep - pretty much ignore it, because it's so HARD!!

Same thing I heard at the school board meeting last month.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 24, 2014)

Anal sex? when I was in 5th grade I was more focused on WWF and GI Joe, what the fuck is going on here?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Anal sex? when I was in 5th grade I was more focused on WWF and GI Joe, what the fuck is going on here?



just that------"fuck" -------when I was in the fifth grade-------just the normal stuff HORRIFIED me -----I preferred not to believe it


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey, your friendly neighborhood 5th grade teacher is here to help you get over that unhealthy aversion to sex.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 24, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Anal sex? when I was in 5th grade I was more focused on WWF and GI Joe, what the fuck is going on here?
> ...




Just think --- your folks did THAT????  OMG!!!

It doesn't get any more yuckier than that !!!


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 24, 2014)

Well teaching it to kids in 5th grade is pretty yucky.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 24, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Well teaching it to kids in 5th grade is pretty yucky.



The American education system in action ... they can't read, but they know how to take it up the ass.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 24, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Well teaching it to kids in 5th grade is pretty yucky.
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 24, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Well teaching it to kids in 5th grade is pretty yucky.


 
Its wretched.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 24, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


If you want make changes, you attack individual issues.  As the saying goes, you eat an elephant one bit at a time.  Broad general discussions only provide a place for people to express their frustration and accomplish nothing.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 24, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



... and ignoring them ensures they will continue.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Well teaching it to kids in 5th grade is pretty yucky.



You know, what the liberals who are so gung ho about teaching children about sex forget is that there are other consequences that come along with sex at too young of an age besides pregnancy and STDs, such as self-esteem issues, and most of the time, I still believe that if children are sexually active at that young an age, Child Protective Services should be involved.  A 10-year-old CHILD should not be having sex at all, never mind anal sex.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm also thinking that a lot of sexual irresponsibility with teens is not related to a lack of education but to a complete lack of self awareness because they are still kids.  They still walk around with that "nothing bad can happen to me, I am invincible" attitude.  We see with their driving, we see whenever they do something stupid that they know darn well can hurt them, but they do it anyway.  Why would you think sex would be any different?  

I still support sex education, but I don't think there is a need for anything more than a compulsory explanation of the basics and safety, etc.  The schools need to concentrate on academia, hiring good teachers, hiring teachers who are not MOLESTING kids, etc.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I'm also thinking that a lot of sexual irresponsibility with teens is not related to a lack of education but to a complete lack of self awareness because they are still kids.  They still walk around with that "nothing bad can happen to me, I am invincible" attitude.  We see with their driving, we see whenever they do something stupid that they know darn well can hurt them, but they do it anyway.  Why would you think sex would be any different?
> 
> I still support sex education, but I don't think there is a need for anything more than a compulsory explanation of the basics and safety, etc.  The schools need to concentrate on academia, hiring good teachers, hiring teachers who are not MOLESTING kids, etc.


The following is a guideline used in many states for development of sex education curriculum.  It is not grade specific; that is curriculum planers must decide what should be taught at the various grade levels.  My question is which topics in your opinion should or should not be taught to a 5th grader?

_Day One: Human Development_


Reproductive Anatomy and Physiology

Names of body parts
Differences between boys and girls – including respect for all genders

Reproduction

General physiology of reproduction – male and female required, intercourse, baby grows in uterus
Puberty and body changes – no pregnancy before puberty
Pregnancy and birth

Body Image

Value of differences – male/female, shapes, sizes, colors, disabilities, etc.
Pride in and appreciation of one’s body

Sexual Identity and Orientation

Gender – boys/girls and men/women
Homosexuality and heterosexuality and appropriate labels (gay men and lesbians)
Respect for all sexual orientations

_Day Two: Relationships_

Families
Different kinds of families
Change over time (roles, structure, new babies, etc.)
Role of families: taking care of each other, developing rules, loving each other

Friendship
Components of friendship
Sharing, hurting and forgiving feelings
Different structures of friendships – gender, age

Love
Importance of showing and sharing love
Different ways to show love (family, friends, etc.)

Dating
Definition of dating
People who date: teenagers, unmarried adults, single parents

Marriage and Lifetime Commitments
Reasons for marriage
Marriage for a lifetime
Divorce; reasons and difficulties of divorce

Raising Children
Reasons for having children
Raising children is for adults – effort, commitment
Adoption

_Day Two continued: Personal Skills_

Values
Definition
We all have different values

Decision-making
Examples of decisions we make, others make
Developing our skills in decision-making
Getting help in making decisions

Communication
Verbal and nonverbal communication
Importance of communication

Assertiveness
Importance of sharing your feelings
Personal rights and telling people what you want
Parents sometimes override your rights

Looking for Help
Who to ask for help: parents first
If parents can’t help: teacher, counselor, minister, friends’ parents

_Day Three: Sexual Behavior_

Sexuality Throughout Life
Bodies feel good
Body curiosity is normal

Masturbation
Definition
Boys and girls masturbate
Private (not secret) activity

Shared Sexual Behavior
Touching, hugging, kissing, sexual behavior
To show love and share pleasure

Human Sexual Response
Normal, healthy for people to enjoy
Boys’ and girls’ bodies are more alike than different

_Day Three continued: Sexual Health_

Contraception & Abortion
Wanted and unwanted pregnancies
The choice to have children is up to the people involved

STDs and HIV
Definition and causes (bacteria or viruses)
Ways of getting STDs
Ways you cannot get STDs

Sexual Abuse
Body rights
Good touch/bad touch
Appropriate & inappropriate nudity
What to do if you feel abused or afraid -- tell a trusted adult
Never the fault of the child
Both boys and girls can be abused

Reproductive and Genital Health
Keeping your genitals healthy -- washing, doctor visits
Healthy & unhealthy behavior during pregnancy -- drugs/smoking, etc.

_Day Four: Society and Culture_

Gender Roles
Boys and girls -- similarities and differences
Parents’ roles
Expectations of boys vs. girls

Sexuality and Religion
Religion sometimes has opinions on sexuality
Differences in religion and values -- some similar, some different

Diversity
Why talking about differences is important
Stereotypes
Discrimination -- all people should be treated fair and equal

Sexuality and the Media
Truth vs. fiction about sexuality on TV/movies/Internet
Age appropriateness
Commercials


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also thinking that a lot of sexual irresponsibility with teens is not related to a lack of education but to a complete lack of self awareness because they are still kids.  They still walk around with that "nothing bad can happen to me, I am invincible" attitude.  We see with their driving, we see whenever they do something stupid that they know darn well can hurt them, but they do it anyway.  Why would you think sex would be any different?
> ...



I don't disagree with any of it.  I just don't feel a lot of it is necessary for 10-year-old children.  The school is not there to be the parents!  They have a specific job, to teach academia.  That is why we send children to school.  Not to learn them all about sex!  Spend more time on the important things that school is supposed to be focused on and less time on this other "extra" stuff!


----------



## Indofred (Nov 24, 2014)

Vastator said:


> Ahhh... the glories of public education.


This is easy - the schools/education department are fucking stupid.
They teach little kids about sex, them moan when the kids start doing it, or are preyed upon by perverts.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 25, 2014)

Additional problem with any sex-ed in school is regardless of how much information you give to kids, they're still 'hatching' out into a society decidely anti-sex. Current sexual paradigm is the same one we've had since the 50s. Sex waits until marriage, is for procreation, casual sex is sinful. Until that sort of thinking changes, sex-ed is fairly redundant. Without a modernized paradign where consensual recreational sex is fine, teaching kids about sex is redundant.  Just gonna create confusion and guilt where there wouldn't be any absent such education. "We learned all about sex in school. But we're not supposed to have it." That's like showing kids candy of every description then telling them they can't have any and will go to hell if they sneak any.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear Flopper:

The problem with that chart is that it purports to be "value neutral," but in the process it PROMOTES a totally amoral view of sexuality and human reproduction.

Parents who are trying to teach their children the traditional perspectives on sexual morality are, in effect, mocked by this utterly non-judgmental approach.  Sometimes it is appropriate to be judgmental.

"We all have different values."  Yes, I have values that differ with those of NAMBLA, thank you very much, but I don't want my child taught that values are inconsequential and are all equally valid.  THEY ARE NOT.

There are large swaths of the American population who do not believe that marriage is necessary for raising children, and their casual attitude about marriage is a social DISASTER in this country.  But under this instructional paradigm, those "values" are as valid as any other set of values, and not to be scorned or, in fact, evaluated in any way.  Because that wouldn't be kind.

Care to look up the stats on delinquency, incarceration, drop-out, and addiction rates on illegitimate children?  Didn't think so.

When sex education was left to the devices of the "ignorant" parents, we had less illegitimacy, less STD's, more successful marriages (judging by divorce rates), and less promiscuity by high school (and grade school) kids.  And yet, perversely, ALL of our kids now know the mechanics of sex, and they know how to prevent conception and disease, because all of that has been taught to them in school by "professionals."

It's a puzzlement, isn't it?  Government got into the sex education business and everything went to hell.  Not cause & effect, certainly, but not unrelated either.

All sex ed should be on a parental opt-in basis, taught after school.  If the parents don't want their kids to be fed this crap they shouldn't have to turn their kids into the objects of ridicule by pulling them out of semi-mandatory classes.

My son was taught "safe" techniques for anal sex when he was in 6th grade, on the basis of the menace of the AIDS epidemic. At the time, there was not a single heterosexual AIDS case in all of the county where we live (2 million pop.).

Well, he doesn't have AIDS, so I guess it was worthwhile.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 26, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> Dear Flopper:
> 
> The problem with that chart is that it purports to be "value neutral," but in the process it PROMOTES a totally amoral view of sexuality and human reproduction.
> 
> ...


To have any intelligent discussion of sex education in schools, you have to address the type of sex education because it varies tremendously between state and even district.

Most of this thread is concerned with comprehensive sex education. That means teaching accurate complete sex information appropriate to age level.  Contrary to what many believe these programs do not advocate any type of sexual behavior. They give kids accurate information about their bodies, the opposite sex, pregnancy, child birth, marriage, divorce, and a host of other topics. Yes, oral sex, and anal sex are covered as related to HIV/Aids and SDT prevention and possible alternative sexual behavior. 

Districts that teach comprehensive sex education will usually notify parents when the classes are taught, make class outlines available to parents and urge them to talk to their kids about what they have learned in class and add their own views, beliefs, and provide parental guidelines. Comprehensive sex education has scored very highly with students, educators, and parents who have actually seen the complete programs.

The alternative to comprehensive sex education is abstinence only programs which are required in several states. For over two decades, the federal government has sunk millions of taxpayer dollars into abstinence-only-until-marriage programs. While these programs often replace more comprehensive sexuality education courses, they rarely provide information on even the most basic topics in human sexuality such as puberty, reproductive anatomy, and sexual health, and they have never been proven effective.  Basically these programs teach only the topics the parents are comfortable discussing and do little to help kids make the important decisions that face them.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Flopper said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Flopper:
> ...



And this would be fine if we were talking about older children.  I don't see a need to be so specific with 10-year-old children, and I do think it could have the potential to pique curiosity in young children before they might otherwise think of such things.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


In comprehensive sex education, specifics increase with age.  For example, in early childhood k-2, the difference between boys and girls and their anatomy is covered.  Sex education for older elementary students covers same material but in more detail.   I seriously doubt that oral or anal sex would be even included in the program at a 5th grade level.  However, that doesn't mean the teacher will ignore questions on the subject.  Discussions of abstinence, birth control, pregnancy, divorce are added to the curriculum and expanded as grade level increases.  Here are core concepts of a comprehensive program for elementary students.

*2nd Grade*


Use proper names for body parts, including male and female anatomy.
Describe differences and similarities in boys and girls.
Explain that all living things reproduce
Identify different kinds of families
Describe the characteristics of a friend
Explain that all people, including children, have the right to tell others not to touch their body when they do not want to be touched
Explain what bullying and teasing are
Explain why bullying and teasing is wrong

*5th Grade*


Describe male and female reproductive systems including body parts and their functions
Explain the physical, social and emotional changes that occur during puberty and adolescence
Explain how the timing of puberty and adolescent development varies considerably
Describe how puberty prepares human bodies for the potential to reproduce
Define sexual orientation as the romantic attraction of an individual to someone of the same gender or a different  gender
Describe the process of human reproduction
Define HIV and identify some age appropriate methods of transmission, as well as ways to preventing transmission
Describe the characteristics of healthy relationships
Define teasing, harassment  and bullying and explain why they are wrong
Define sexual harassment and sexual abuse
FoSE National Sexuality Education Standards


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 27, 2014)

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Yes, well that is all good, but the schools really have to start concentrating on what they are there for.  Teaching academics.  People do NOT send their children to school for a sexual education but for an academic education, to get them ready for that portion of their lives.  

Why are the schools SO interested in children's sexuality anyway?  Instead of spending so much time and effort on this type of education, they should be concentrating more on how to save money, how to invest money, how to budget, how to balance your check book, etc.  Instead of those important life skills . . . we have this HUGE massive curriculum dedicated to SEX!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 27, 2014)

Who was it that ever decided that the schools should take on the roles of parents anyway?  What makes the school systems think they have this right, to talk to our children about such intimate things?  Especially when teachers are no MORE qualified in the department of SEX than anyone else?  Teachers are only people too with their OWN baggages and biases.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


64% of the students in the US will be taught sex education twice during their 12 years in school, usually once in middle school and once in high school for a total of 40 hours of instruction.  This is .3% of their class time.  That's not much time to devote to what teens consider one of the most important subject in their lives.  It's certainly not a huge massive curriculum.  By comparison, a one semester elective such as cooking or digital photography will use over twice as much class time as the total amount of sex education an average student will receive in 12 years of school.

According to SIECUS, the Sexuality Information and Education Council of the United States, 93% of adults they surveyed support sexuality education in high school and 84% support it in junior high school. In fact, 88% of parents of junior high school students and 80% of parents of high school students believe that sex education in school makes it easier for them to talk to their adolescents about sex. Also, 92% of adolescents report that they want both to talk to their parents about sex and to have comprehensive in-school sex education.

With over 600,000 teenage pregnancy, 80% unwanted and 19 million cases of STD, the need for sex education should be obvious.  With 29% of the parents not even talking to their children about sex and most of the remainder providing nothing more than warnings about pregnancy and STD, the only alternative is the schools..

Sex education - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
11 Facts About Sex Education in the U.S. Do Something


----------



## Flopper (Nov 27, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Additional problem with any sex-ed in school is regardless of how much information you give to kids, they're still 'hatching' out into a society decidely anti-sex. Current sexual paradigm is the same one we've had since the 50s. Sex waits until marriage, is for procreation, casual sex is sinful. Until that sort of thinking changes, sex-ed is fairly redundant. Without a modernized paradign where consensual recreational sex is fine, teaching kids about sex is redundant.  Just gonna create confusion and guilt where there wouldn't be any absent such education. "We learned all about sex in school. But we're not supposed to have it." That's like showing kids candy of every description then telling them they can't have any and will go to hell if they sneak any.



Well, obviously I disagree with your view on sex education.  Teen pregnancy has been falling steady for 20 years which parallels the increase in sex education. There're good studies that show that sex education does reduce the spread of STD.

However, I certain agree that sex paradigms need to change.  The belief that sexual activity should be kept secret, not a subject for conversation does tremendous harm to young people.  Parent's reluctance to discuss sex openly, teaches their kids that they should keep sexual activity a secret.  When sexual abused occurs or when kids find themselves in sexual situations they can't handle, they have no one to turn to for help.

I'm not an advocate of abstinence only sex education because it's goal is simply to keep kids from having sex before marriage which in most cases isn't successful.  So when kids decide to have sex they lack the information on birth control, STD protection, and an understanding of physical and emotional aspects of sexual intercourse.

However, giving kids a green light for recreational sex is not in their best interest.  Adolescents can be as mature as a 21 year old one minute and as childish as a 10 year old the next.  They simply don't have the maturity to deal with subjects such as birth control, pregnancy, abortion, parenting, sexual dysfunctions, inability to satisfy their partner, and most importantly knowing the difference between sex and love.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 27, 2014)

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I support it too, just not in so much depth.  I don't see any need to go beyond the safety aspects of sex.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 27, 2014)

I could write a book about sex education or I could just sum it up and just say use a condom.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



^^^
I should be more clear and say for 10-year-olds.  If they were in high school, I wouldn't have a problem with this, some of it in middle school too, but 5th graders?  Too young, IMO.  They will just think it's funny anyways.  Lol.  

All I know is that if I was the parent of a 10-year-old who was going to that school and I read about teaching the kids about anal sex?  I'm pretty sure I would be just a bit upset.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 28, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Additional problem with any sex-ed in school is regardless of how much information you give to kids, they're still 'hatching' out into a society decidely anti-sex. Current sexual paradigm is the same one we've had since the 50s. Sex waits until marriage, is for procreation, casual sex is sinful. Until that sort of thinking changes, sex-ed is fairly redundant. Without a modernized paradign where consensual recreational sex is fine, teaching kids about sex is redundant.  Just gonna create confusion and guilt where there wouldn't be any absent such education. "We learned all about sex in school. But we're not supposed to have it." That's like showing kids candy of every description then telling them they can't have any and will go to hell if they sneak any.
> ...



Have seen pleanty of those 'wildest video' shows with adults acting very much like children so wouldn't say age has much to do with maturity  

Biologically, human beings are 'ready for sex' when ever they hit menarch (aka puberty.) Every other animal species begins mating then except our's. We've overcomplicated something very simple with religion and lots of abstract philisophical musings on sexuality. As a governed society though we need to balance nature with cold, hard, practicality. Too tolerant and you end up with a diseased population. Too restrictive and instead of informing people with what they need to know you simply ensure it's all hidden and since it's going on anyway, now it's going on sans potentially life-saving information. Finding the middle ground is what's needed since societies have to impose rules on those they govern. Be great if we could give kids whatever they're ready for on a case by case basis, but that's not what government does. Have to devise something that applies to all but fairly.

I don't know what the answers are. But I know how I feel hearing 5th graders and anal sex - too young/early.  Educating adults about sex is difficult enough. Will stick to that and let those braver than I tackle the education of younglings.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


In your opinion, what sex education topics should be taught to a 10 year old?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2014)

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I already told you that.  Safety, proper way to use a condom, the risks you take when you decide to have sex, how children that age would be BEST to remain abstinent until they find a person that they actually care about, and the basics about differences between boys and girls, those kinds of things.

They should teach the children that sex is something special that isn't to be shared with just anyone and that it should be something they save for a person they love and respect.  That sex comes with very serious consequences, not just physical ones, but emotional ones and, at times, even mental ones.


----------



## mgh80 (Dec 7, 2014)

As a high school teacher I think parents/adults would be SHOCKED if they heard what the students know/do.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2014)

mgh80 said:


> As a high school teacher I think parents/adults would be SHOCKED if they heard what the students know/do.


That's very true.  Parent's approach to sex education is usually based on what they were told as children.  If they knew what their sweet little darlings were saying and doing outside of the home they just might change their attitude toward sex education. 

Teaching abstinence only is fine for the kids that remain virgins, but the fact is most kids will not remain celibate.  In fact, a large percentage will have multiple sexual encounters with different partners.  For these kids abstinent only sex education is worst than worthless.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2014)

mgh80 said:


> As a high school teacher I think parents/adults would be SHOCKED if they heard what the students know/do.



Thread is about 10/11 year olds.


----------



## mgh80 (Dec 7, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > As a high school teacher I think parents/adults would be SHOCKED if they heard what the students know/do.
> ...



And? Do you really think that some (not all) 11 year olds don't know about sex?

Better yet here's what I'm curious about:

-When do you suppose is an appropriate age to start talking about sex in schools?
-Why do adults tend to make sex into this big taboo subject, when it's a very normal part of humanity?

The anal sex part went overboard (assuming I believe the article)--I'd probably agree with that.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2014)

mgh80 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...


By the 7th grade, I suspect most kids know as much about sex, as most of the people on USMB. 

I saw a recent survey at my grandson's middle school.  72% of the kids have smartphones.  In my granddaughter's high school, all the kids have a ipad. Do we really think our kids spend all their time on the computer, tablet, or smartphone just playing games and doing school work? They can surf the net just as you can and access the same porn sites.  There're on Facebook, Instant gram, Snapchap, etc. And guest what's the favorite topic.

Kids need all the good information and guidance we can give them about the physical characteristics of girls and boy, masturbation, right to sexual privacy, sexual intercourse, conception, puberty, hormones,  dating, the pit falls of casual sex, protection from disease, birth control, childbirth, carrying for children, marriage, divorce, family structure, respect for the opposite sex, pornography, and homosexuality.

Sex education should be ongoing starting in the 2nd or 3rd grade, 5th or 6th grade, 8th or 9th grade.  Five or 6 day of sex education spread over 9 years is not much time considering the importance of the subject. 

In schools systems with comprehensive sex education programs, parent are normally notified prior each sex education class and are encouraged to discuss the topics with their children.  Opening up this line communication between parent and child is extremely important even though it may be uncomfortable for both.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 9, 2014)

Students at one northern California high school are learning more than just the birds and the bees.

Along with local area groups, some parents are irate that their children’s sex ed class at Acalanes High School in Lafayette is being taught by employees of Planned Parenthood without their prior knowledge. They are also fuming over the methods and materials being used, including a checklist that asks students if they are “ready for sex” and another worksheet that describes how to give and obtain consent, as well as a diagram that uses a "genderbread" person for lessons in gender identity.

“[Parents] are very concerned,” Brad Dacus, president of the Pacific Justice Institute, a non-profit legal organization that is assisting the concerned parents, told FoxNews.com. “Planned Parenthood is not exactly the best when it comes to putting young people first.

“They get more grants from the promiscuity of children,” he added. “The material they have provided was material that mirrored their agenda.”

Parents angry after school tells 13-year-olds they can have sex choose gender Fox News


----------



## Flopper (Dec 9, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Students at one northern California high school are learning more than just the birds and the bees.
> 
> Along with local area groups, some parents are irate that their children’s sex ed class at Acalanes High School in Lafayette is being taught by employees of Planned Parenthood without their prior knowledge. They are also fuming over the methods and materials being used, including a checklist that asks students if they are “ready for sex” and another worksheet that describes how to give and obtain consent, as well as a diagram that uses a "genderbread" person for lessons in gender identity.
> 
> ...


A Gallup Poll finds over 60% of parents are in favor of sex education taught in schools.  Other polls show even higher numbers.  State laws as well local school district regulation vary greatly. In 3 states, parental approval is required before a student attends a sex education class.  In some states, abstinence only sex education is taught and in other states abstinence only education is forbidden..  Some states require only safe sex education and other leave it up to the district.  

California is one of the states that teaches comprehensive sex education which means including education regarding human development and sexuality, including education on pregnancy, family planning, and sexually transmitted diseases.  Parents are usually notified of the classes and asked to discuss the topic with their children, however parent can't keep their kids out of the classes.  It is required by law.

I saw an article recently about kids being home schooled and attending sex education classes in public school.  I would have thought that home school kids would certainly get their sex education at home.  One parent in the article said ever student in their local home schooling group were attending the public school sex education classes.


----------



## Agit8r (Dec 9, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Chicago Parents Outraged Over Fifth Grade Sex Ed Class Teaching Age Appropriate Joys of Female Condoms Anal Sex Lube Scared Monkeys
> 
> "Parents got quite the eye-opening education this past Wednesday at the Andrew Jackson Language Academy, one of the city’s elite magnet schools. The school hosted a meeting on Chicago Public Schools’ newest sex ed curriculum to give parents a sneak peak at the upcoming sex-education curriculum that 10 and 11 year old Johnny and Suzie would be learning. To the parents shock, the binder they were provided of so-called age appropriate information included the benefits of female condoms for extending sex, increasing pleasure and encouraged using lubrication. *Then there was the use of female condoms for anal sex.* YIKES!!! My how the times have changed and not for the better. When one parent, Amy Miller, got a close look at what her daughter might learn she said,
> 
> ...



from the article:


> Officials have said parents can opt their children out of school sex-ed classes by providing written notice to a school.



just like when I was in fifth grade, back in the late 80's


----------



## mgh80 (Dec 10, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Students at one northern California high school are learning more than just the birds and the bees.
> 
> Along with local area groups, some parents are irate that their children’s sex ed class at Acalanes High School in Lafayette is being taught by employees of Planned Parenthood without their prior knowledge. They are also fuming over the methods and materials being used, including a checklist that asks students if they are “ready for sex” and another worksheet that describes how to give and obtain consent, as well as a diagram that uses a "genderbread" person for lessons in gender identity.
> 
> ...




If you have a kid in high school I promise you that they know A LOT about sex. Including anal, oral, 3-somes, etc. Teenagers in high school aren't "kids" anymore. They grow up. MANY parents are in denial about this, and they're shocked when they learn what their Johnny/Sally did in school. They then assume that the teacher(s) or adminstration is lying. I can tell you that the majority of my troubled kids (behavior wise or sex wise) are the parents who say "not my <insert name>! They would NEVER do that!" My response is "well they did...."

Very sad what parenting has come to. So many parents have their heads in the sand.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 10, 2014)

mgh80 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Students at one northern California high school are learning more than just the birds and the bees.
> ...


Yep.  My son had "the talk" with his two boys in middle school.  He said it lasted about 5 minutes.  Sex education in their school is a few hours with the PE instructor covering the horrors of premarital sex and sexual transmitted disease which became an endless source of jokes for the kids.


----------

